# Joseph Hall (1574-1656)



## bookslover (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone (VirginiaHuguenot?) have any information on this man and/or on his book _Contemplations_?

Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2007)

Joseph Hall, was directly involved in the _Smectymnuus_ controversy as a defender of episcopacy by divine right, but was Puritan-minded in other areas. He wrote _The Divine Art of Meditation_ and Joel Beeke's essay on Puritan meditation quotes him extensively. His _Contemplations_ were praised by Charles Spurgeon and George Whitefield, among others, and are available online here. More of his works are available online here. There is a biographical sketch of him in _Meet the Puritans_ by Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson as well.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'm interested because, last Lord's Day, I stumbled across a copy of Hall's _Contemplations_ in our church's library. Now, I've got to read it!


----------

